# b13 widebody from streetweapon?



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

alright, does any one know anything about this kit? what i'm really looking for is how the fenders go on the car. i'm guessing that by the price they cant be complete replacements of the front fenders and rear quarter panels. i figured that all 4parts have to be molded into body, am i right? any info would be great. thanx


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

i dont know if you've seen thier website, but the pic looks like they are replacment fenders (fiberglass),and molded pieces for the rear.


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

Post up a link. I wanna see what it looks like.


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

here you go : 
http://www.streetweaponkits.com/cgi...on=list&category=All Kits;Nissan;Sentra 90-94


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

its not to my taste but if thats what your in to. have fun!


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

It has to be molded. I have the kit. it's being worked on as we speak. Pic's will be available soon. TEAM G4L NYC


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i reallize that it has to be molded, but do the rear quarter panels need to be cut out and then the widebody fenders molded in? or do the widebody fenders get molded over the stock panels? i'm sure it could be done either way tho, right? one last thing, what material are the fenders made out of? thanx


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

The whole kit is fiber glass. An the rear quater could go on either way, I chosed to cut them out an on the driverside i covered the gas tank, we switched it to work in the trunk. It looks sweet so far, It'll be out in a couple of months. TEAM G4L NYC


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

any idea on how much all of that is costing you? and what color are you painting it? i'm not quite sure what color to do it.


----------



## BRYDOOD94 (Jan 28, 2003)

*(_(__)#//////3*

2 thumbs down...no point in having widebody...waste of weight money and your time..


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

And that's your opinion.......


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

It's costing me about 5grand on the body! TEAM G4L NYC


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: (_(__)#//////3*



BRYDOOD94 said:


> *2 thumbs down...no point in having widebody...waste of weight money and your time.. *


 theres no point in you being here either................


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

urbanracerone said:


> *TEAM G4L NYC *


 what part of NYC u from?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: (_(__)#//////3*



BRYDOOD94 said:


> *2 thumbs down...no point in having widebody...waste of weight money and your time.. *


Post shit like this again and I _will_ ban your ass.

You have been warned.


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

TEAM G4L is all city, an in yonkers. More Queens, i'm from the Hights! And you? TEAM GROUNDED 4 LIFE NYC.


----------



## BRYDOOD94 (Jan 28, 2003)

*(_(__)#///////3*

OKAY MODERATOR ADMIN...PLEASE FORGIVE ME FOR POSTING SUCH A RUDE COMMENT...I AM SORRY...HAHAH FUCK YOU!!!!!! EAT A DICK BITCH...YOU ACTUALLY THINK I GIVE A FLYING FUCK IF YOU BAN ME??? BAN ME MOTHER FUCKER!!!! IF YOU GUYS CAN'T TAKE A FUCKING COMMENT AND CRITISISM THEN DON'T OPEN UP A DUMB FORUM...BAN ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BITCH! I WILL COME BACK...DON'T TRIP BITCH....FUCK YOU ADMIN...BITCH ASS *****..


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

And you're done.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

That.... was.... AWWWWESOME! 

Gotta love the n()()bs. He must be straight-up g4Ng$74 y()! Fo' sho.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

yeah, samo. show him what your made of


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Wait,
I think he was only singing that new song I heard on the radio that other day...
"Bitch ass *****" was the chorus.

Seth


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

LMAO!


----------

